# Little 3 Year old



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool little dude


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol he just likes to get stuck it sounds like


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He said dad I want to let her eat.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok I'm going to be the bad guy here. EXTREMELY dangerous........ Remember that video phree posted, all the bad publicity? This is why.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, if he took a hard right or left in the hole he would have a lot of machine on top of him underwater. Dad vs 800cc machine dad loses.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Ok I'm going to be the bad guy here. EXTREMELY dangerous........ Remember that video phree posted, all the bad publicity? This is why.


^^^100% correct^^^^

At least put a helmet on the little fella......

And having a 3 year old myself, I'd never do that unless he was sitting on my lap or i was at least in the machine with him. What if the accelerator stuck or he just paniced and juiced it once out of the puddle?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice rzr. but would not have left a 3 year old on it alone.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i was actually thinking it was dangerous to that RZR sounded kinda beefed up so it had plenty off power to get him in trouble very fast and if the little guy feel in the water it would be over his head


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with the helmet thing never let a kid ride or drive with out one not even a 16 year old! It will be the end of us all one bad day! However he was listening very well for 3! You must of started him at least 6 to 8 months ago. My boy started at 2 1/2 years old on his 110cc 4 wheeler.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

A little to much machine for the little guy, but he was doing everything his old man said. Give him about 13 more years and he probably be an excellent rider.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea he woulda have been in a bad situation with one wrong move.


----------

